# Skins?



## byegad (24 Nov 2011)

Will we get a choice of skins? The new one is too bright and I've had my second migraine of the year this afternoon after spending 30 mins reading threads.

It's either too bright or the text is fading into the background if I turn the contrast and brightness down on my computer.

Please can we have a darker version? Pretty Please!


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

I'll have a look at toning down the pure-white background - that might help - it certainly shouldn't have any negative effect and might well be appreciated by others too.

As to making different skins - possibly, but not until everything else is completed.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HovR (25 Nov 2011)

You may be interested in a piece of software called F.lux 

It changes the intensity (for want of a better word) of the display depending on the time of day. During the day when the sun is out, and you may need a high brightness level to see the screen, the screen remains at its standard intensity level - However during to afternoons when there is less light around and the intense white of web pages can be too harsh on your eyes, it changes your computer monitor to display softer, warmer colours - Which I find are much kinder on the eyes.

At first I was skeptical, but now I wouldn't run my computer without it!


----------



## Asa Post (25 Nov 2011)

HovR said:


> You may be interested in a piece of software called F.lux


 
Thanks for posting this. Now installed and in use. Love it.


----------



## HovR (25 Nov 2011)

Asa Post said:


> Thanks for posting this. Now installed and in use. Love it.


 
Glad I could help!


----------



## JDP (25 Nov 2011)

Just installed this and it's so nice  

Cheers.


----------



## byegad (28 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'm still turning down the brightness inirder not to get yet another migraine. Is it possible to give users the choice of background 'glare/colour?


----------



## Shaun (29 Nov 2011)

byegad said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm still turning down the brightness inirder not to get yet another migraine. Is it possible to give users the choice of background 'glare/colour?


 
I appreciate it is an inconvenience but please be patient and I'll get to it. There's a lot of work still to do in relation to the migration and whilst adjusting the brightness of the background is definitely on my list, some other things are taking priority for the moment.

I've also been sick for the last few days which has pushed things back a bit, but I have a few free evenings this week so may get to it then. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## byegad (29 Nov 2011)

No worries, hope you are back to normal now.


----------



## Shaun (29 Nov 2011)

Feeling a lot better thanks ... now if only I could get the server back to normal ... lol


----------



## Shaun (30 Nov 2011)

I've taken some of the brightness out of the background, but if I go too far it will require all of the other layout elements to be changed to contrast with it.

It is possible to create "child" styles based on the main one so I may, when I have some time, be able to create a less bright version of the main layout - but there are a lot of elements that make up the pages so you'll have to give me some time to work it all out.

I'll post once I've got something to look at, but it may be a little while.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Scoosh (30 Nov 2011)

Looks good now - not quite as 'glarey'


----------



## byegad (4 Dec 2011)

I'm still struggling. Either the print is clear and easy to ride and I get yet another migraine, or I don;t get the mugraine and the print is hard to see.

This is becoming a deal breaker for me, no improvement means I'm looking at not bothering with the forum.


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2011)

I've created a copy of the current theme with a darker background - click at the bottom left and select the style *Darker*.

If that's no good then you'll either have to wait or not bother using the site.

Shaun


----------



## Asa Post (4 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> I've created a copy of the current theme with a darker background - click at the bottom left and select the style *Darker*.
> 
> If that's no good then you'll either have to wait or not bother using the site.


 
It's good for me. 

Thanks Shaun


----------



## byegad (5 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> I've created a copy of the current theme with a darker background - click at the bottom left and select the style *Darker*.
> 
> If that's no good then you'll either have to wait or not bother using the site.
> 
> Shaun


Excellent! Just what I needed. Thank you very, very much.


----------



## martint235 (5 Dec 2011)

Shaun, cheers for that. "Darker" is much better!


----------



## Shaun (5 Dec 2011)

It was a quick-and-dirty job so some elements may not work as well, but if it does the trick, that's good.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Dec 2011)

that's good. Possibly not for people with poor vision, but it adds a bit of style to the page


----------



## theclaud (5 Dec 2011)

Likin' the Darker thang. Thanks Shaun.


----------

